# Shoes for the refiner



## Noxx (Nov 17, 2009)

I bought those yesterday.


----------



## lazersteve (Nov 17, 2009)

How about a photo of you in a lab coat wearing them!! :lol: 

Steve


----------



## Noxx (Nov 17, 2009)

I certainly need to make a picture of all my 'refiner' clothing.

I have a nice tee-shirt with a large diamond logo and it's written: Diamond Supply Company
Also have shoes all gold colored. Got another tee with a Very large diamond with every sides names (like the top, bottom, etc) and inside angles... and more goodies.


----------



## Palladium (Nov 18, 2009)

Wrap yourself in mylar and find a Star Trek convention. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Palladium (Nov 18, 2009)

Haven't heard much from you lately Noxx, how's school and life treating you ?


----------



## Noxx (Nov 18, 2009)

It's going well, but I am quite busy (as usual)...

Building my safe also takes some times. I'll post some pictures soon.


----------

